
DynASM with Lua mode - lukego
http://luapower.com/dynasm
======
pierrec
First time I hear about the luapower package manager - but it appears to be by
the same author as the excellent winapi binding, which yielded great results
in my experiments.

I'm not sure how it differs from LuaRocks (which is the "original" Lua package
manager) and LuaDist. I guess it aims for more simplicity? The website
definitely outshines the other two, I like the clear and simple overview of
the available packages.

EDIT: Upon closer inspection, it seems that it's the first package manager to
properly integrate LuaJIT. So yeah, I'm converted!

------
aktau
Looks fantastic, definitely worth looking into!

